# Review for Aqueon 16 Gallon Deluxe Bow Front Aquarium Kit, please.



## La Reina

Hello there! I'm taking a really hard look at the *Aqueon 16 Gallon Deluxe Bow Front Aquarium Kit* and I'd like some feedback on the product before I go out and buy one. Does anyone own one? If so, what do you think of it?

Aqueon 16 Gallon Deluxe Bow Front Aquarium Kit - Aquarium Kits - Aquariums - PetSmart


----------



## teddyzaper

if you spent the time reaserching and looking at what you need then buying it seperate it will be a lot cheaper and you will get higher quality stuff. you could easily set a 16gal up for $50. kits are for paople that are to lazy to DIY


----------

